

Does Mac's market share now support a sustainable malware ecosystem? - FSecurePal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxfdFeEoxuk

======
dreamux
Like he said there is some low-hanging fruit in OSX malware so attacks will
become more commonplace, but it will be a long time (probably never) before
the apple market is more lucrative than Windows for attackers. Still, Apple
needs to start taking security more seriously.

Now I'm off to back-up my macbook, thanks for the reminder!

